# N1 or GT500 block



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Anyone looking to sell either the N1 (24U) or GT500 block at all?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

What price do you put on a GT500 block?


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

jps said:


> What price do you put on a GT500 block?


Ignore the GT500 block. That's just wishful thinking on one being available. Furthermore, I can see it being a very expensive option. Last I seen was around 10k


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

manzy47 said:


> Ignore the GT500 block. That's just wishful thinking on one being available. Furthermore, I can see it being a very expensive option. Last I seen was around 10k



okay - cool. 


I know where there is one if you change your mind.


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

I have an N1 024U block , pistons, rods and crank , UK based ( Kent ) I went RB30 so not needed now 

Deck is uncracked, still on standard bore size, late production 'A' marked smooth casting, PM if interested


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

manzy47 said:


> *Ignore the GT500 block. That's just wishful thinking on one being available. Furthermore, I can see it being a very expensive option. Last I seen was around 10k*


https://www.turbo-total.com/en/bullet-rb26-billet-block-986

What about something like this at that kind of money??


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

K66 SKY said:


> https://www.turbo-total.com/en/bullet-rb26-billet-block-986
> 
> What about something like this at that kind of money??


That's crazy! wow stunning


----------



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

zimmersquirt said:


> I have an N1 024U block , pistons, rods and crank , UK based ( Kent ) I went RB30 so not needed now
> 
> Deck is uncracked, still on standard bore size, late production 'A' marked smooth casting, PM if interested


PM sent


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Interesting RB26 article highlighting the block differences.


https://www.dsportmag.com/the-tech/rb26dett-building-blocks-which-rb26dett-block-is-right-for-you/


----------

